# Mud mixers



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Like you, I don't see much difference in what the various attachments do. I've had the same one for years, and don't even remember what it's "designed" to mix. I use it mostly for thinset and grout, and occasionally for joint compound. Seems to work fine for all of them. I attach it to a 1/2", corded drill (a Milwaukee, but certainly other, cheaper ones would work). I'd never try using it with any cordless drill I've ever seen.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought one at Harbor Freight when the switch went out on my Milwaukee--

That was two years ago---fine machine---I'll see if I can find a link---
Dual Speed Paint and Mortar Mixer


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been using a Milwaukee 1/2" right angle drill for over 10 years for this.
It will also bore a 4-1/2 hole with a hole saw for toilet, make all the holes to run wires, drill threw steel plate, so it's far from a single use tool.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have an old Craftsman 1/2" low speed hi torque I have used for years. It's really about the only craftsman tool I have. The reason for the low speed is to fast will put too much air in the mixture (drywall mud) and cause those little pin holes in your finish. And the hi torque saves on the tool for when your mixing a full bucket of mud or grout. mixing is really all I use this drill for have had it over 20 years.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I got the $49 500RPM HD 1/2" from Harbor Freight.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think the brand matters much as long it's low speed and hi torque. As much as I dislike Black and Decker they used to have a good one. Don't know if it's still available.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

ToolSeeker said:


> I don't think the brand matters much as long it's low speed and hi torque. As much as I dislike Black and Decker they used to have a good one. Don't know if it's still available.


I have no brand loyalty. I'm strictly cheap ass all the way.:laughing:


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

An old Milwaukee 1/2 inch VS drill with the wire eggbeater deal, not the paddle. Plus it can cut big holes, sink big lags, etc. word of caution though with anything with that much torque. Working with a guy and we had to blow a 2 1/2 inch hole through floor. I give him the drill and my hole saw bag, tell him to be SURE to put the auxiliary black side handle on the drill. Yup. You got it. Too lazy or stupid. Starts off like a madman with the guide bit and one sprained wrist and a broken finger later when the teeth of that hole saw hit the wood..... User beware! Ron


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Everyone needs a 'beater' 1/2" drill.....I have an old Skill 1/2" variable speed. It's my mixing and Kreg drill tool. I also have a corded 3/8" drill....along with 2 Ryobi cordless drills...and a right angle drill (cordless)....not to mention a drill press....

When I'm doing wood working, I'll have 3-4 drills setup with different attachments/bits. Saves me spending time to change bits.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

*Mixers for joint compound?*

What do you guys use to mix up setting compound, or drying compound for that matter? I'm using my hammer drill, which is sort of heavy duty compared to my regular drill, but I feel I'm stressing it and thinking of getting a dedicated mud mixer.

Also, and this is even more confusing, there are about as many designs for mixing paddles as there are stores and web sites selling them. Which design is best for mixing up compound? I think 1 important quality would be avoiding mixing as little air into the compound as possible.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

*Mixers for thinset and grout?*

What do you guys use to mix up thinset and grout? I'm using my hammer drill, which is sort of heavy duty compared to my regular drill, but I feel I'm stressing it and thinking of getting a dedicated mud mixer.

Also, and this is even more confusing, there are about as many designs for mixing paddles as there are stores and web sites selling them. Which design is best for thinset and grout? I'm sure some are designed especially for paint or joint compound, but even for the specialized ones, there are multiple designs - which is the best design shape?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Thought this question had already been asked and answered?
The same drill can be used for mud, thin set, ECT.
Any 1/2 HD drill will work.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Sounds like he's asking what paddle to use
I use the wide paddle with a electric drill because it has more power to whip it up better. and put about 2 cups of water in it when your mixing it will make it easier to work with
With quick set I usually use 20 minutes mud so I'll just mix a pan at a time by hand. or if you're fast enough u could get the 120 and mix like 3-4 pans in a bucket that way you can mix it with a paddle


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Not any 1/2 HD drill will work fine. Some are stressed with only half a bucket. And what might work for a quick stirh of premixed compound won't necessarily work with a mixing compound.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

If you get a hole hawg by Milwaukie, it will mix any mud and drill just about any hole. It will even break your wrist


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

TheEplumber said:


> If you get a hole hawg by Milwaukie, it will mix any mud and drill just about any hole. It will even break your wrist


But...but...but they don't sell Milwaukee at Harbor Freight.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

There is another thread on this somewhere. I am not a pro but i use a milwaukee 1/2 inch drill with the wire eggbeater attachment. Works fine. Ron


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Slow speed (<500rpms), 1/2" heavy duty drill. I'm talking about the larger , heavier, two handed drills. If I'm mixing small amounts of grout, I'll do it by hand. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Threads merged. Only 1 thread for a topic is allowed, thank you.


----------

